# Meat tenderising



## ersatz (Oct 24, 2021)

Hello all...
Just joined and this is my first post.
Anyway.....just bought a jaccard meat tenderiser and would be interested in your views on using one.
Pros , cons etc , 
Thanks


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 24, 2021)

Hi ersatz, Welcome to DC!

I don't have one but have thought they would be very handy, especially if you do a lot of beef.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 24, 2021)

I use mine on flank steak. It works.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Oct 24, 2021)

Welcome to the forum!

I never used mine for tenderizing, but another thing it is good for is when curing meats, such as corned beef - it helps the curing compound permeate the interior of the meat better.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 24, 2021)

pepperhead212 said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> I never used mine for tenderizing, but another thing it is good for is when curing meats, such as corned beef - it helps the curing compound permeate the interior of the meat better.


That sounds brilliant. Does the corned beef cure faster?


----------



## roadfix (Oct 24, 2021)

I use it.   But when I’m feeling lazy and weak I just pound the hell out of the meat til it’s pancake flat.  Rock.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 24, 2021)

Love mine and have had it for years.  Does a great job.

When I want to pound meat/poultry ultra-flat I use this https://www.ebay.com/itm/2652027931...1291&msclkid=916f29466f17166d15394830605bc53a

Have had it for about 40 years and love it.  Gives me great pleasure to whack the bejeepers out of stuff and does a wonderful job.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Oct 24, 2021)

taxlady said:


> That sounds brilliant. Does the corned beef cure faster?


I don't know if it's actually _faster_, but it helps get to the center of thicker cuts, like the thicker briskets, or things like pork shoulder, and the like.  I saw that they use things like this (but larger) on commercial hams, and the like, when curing, so it probably does speed things up - they are always trying to do things faster.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 25, 2021)

If you jaccard meat make sure to cook it to well done.

Poking it with holes like that introduced bacteria into the meat.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 25, 2021)

jennyema said:


> If you jaccard meat make sure to cook it to well done.
> 
> Poking it with holes like that introduced bacteria into the meat.



Good point.


----------

